# [WR] 0.81 Skewb Single by Zayn Khanani



## trgiatuan (Jul 9, 2022)

Huge congrats Zayn on the WR!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 10, 2022)

Yo Zayn, you are king in 2x2 and skewb.

Both puzzles king Zaynnn!


----------

